# milk ?



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a friend of a friend contact me today asking if I could keep their own goat here on my property,, they would pay for expenses  plus a little extra for me to care for their goat and theywould milk their goat or I would if they couldnt make it.... I know selling raw milk is illegal in DE but I dont know if it is legal keeping someone elses goat for them to get their own milk.... They want raw milk but dont have property.... This seems almost like goat sharing but they would own the goat 100% .. I dont want to risk anything that would get me in trouble,,lol..

do you think this is legal? do you know who I would call to find out?

does anyone know of goat sharing is legal in DE incase this isnt legal I can point them in that direction...

Also,,,, is it legal to sell raw milk as a craft for making soap,, not food!!! I had a lady at a farmers market who makes soap ask if i would sell her milk..
thanks!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't looked into it, but I would guess it's legal (it's their goat, even if it is on your property) as long as they aren't selling the milk.  If anyone ever questions it, maybe you aren't drinking any of the milk?  I don't know about selling for craft use; I looked on this site (http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html#de) and it says raw milk sales are illegal, whereas some of the other states specify it is illegal for human consumption, so like I said, not sure.  If I were you, I would maybe contact you extension agent and anonymously ask?

I hope someone else will have better info for you.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

ya i just dont wanna get in any trouble,,,lol.... i will look and c if i can find a # to call and ask,, i no nothing about any of this!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe like a horse you can  do a shared  free lease? You provide the home, they provide the food etc. Then it's both you and your friends animal. I don't think there are any laws about drinking raw milk from your own animals.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

i would be feeding,, caring and on occasions milking their goat... They would be supplying feed,, hay ,, vet care and paying me something for caring for their goat..... If it is legal to do this what what should I charge just for caring for and milking a few times a week?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 25, 2011)

I beleive you can call your county "extension office" to ask questions like that.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the only problem you should have is if they are selling the milk to anyone.

There are a lot of people in states where it is illegal to sell raw milk who have a goat farm, sell the goat to someone, keep it on the farm, take care of it, feed it, milk it etc and just get paid for their time, and the costs of feed etc.

I think you just have to make sure that you have all the paperwork taken care of saying that the goat is owned by so and so and have a contract ready that says that you will care for and milk the animal if the take care of feed costs and your time.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

I missed the part that says what youre getting out of it. I hope your friends aren't taking advantage...

If there is a state in the US that has a law against drinking your own raw milk...I really need to know.
That's a state with no dairy farms..


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like they'd be paying her for her time/effort


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

they would be paying me something to care for the goat but I wouldnt know to charge.... I would also be milking  her mon thru fr and storing the milk and they would be milking on the weekends and taking milk hom e for their own drinking/ cheese making... their kids cant drink cows milk and dont like the taste of store bought goat milk but tried raw and loved it..


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope they're paying you well. I know how much fridge space it takes and how much work it is. If it were me...I would charge per hour and they would provide a mini fridge to keep it in. They'd also pay for the electric for the fridge as well as a fee for power used to care for the goat. 

What are they offering to pay for?

I'm sorry, I just saw red flags..maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

they asked me to set a price but I never thought about fridge space and electric,,,,lol....I believe it is a Nigerian they wish to board here.. I have Nigerians but havent milked them yet so I am not sure how much milk a week they give.. I do plan on milking my girls  hopefully starting this weekend..


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

How many will you be milking?





My fridge last yr...milking 3 toggs. My freezer was equally full and I was making cheese every day. I'm not complaining  just saying...if I had to store somoeone elses milk too??? no way.

Look at the picture..Milk, eggs, cheese and berries from the garden. Where should I put groceries? lol


ETA...oh yeah, there is a garlic bread and some boiled eggs in the drawers..lol


----------



## chandasue (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds more like paying you for Boarding to me, if they are coming and doing most of the milking and care. It's their goat, their milk. I would hope they aren't selling it since it would drag you in for questioning at the very least.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought you were milking monday through friday...
That's full board if you ask me.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

i would at least be doing am milking and if they can make it for pm then they will do it.


----------



## mistee (Mar 25, 2011)

wow rocky that is a lot of milk and eggs,,,lol.. nothing better then farm fresh eggs..


----------



## freemotion (Mar 25, 2011)

mistee said:
			
		

> i would at least be doing am milking and *if* they can make it for pm then they will do it.


The "if" is a red flag, too.  Put it in writing!  Have an exit strategy!  I have my own goats to milk and it is a lot of work but I really enjoy it and I really value the milk.  But to do all the extra work and not get the milk and cheese.....well......


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2011)

Just take your fee out in trade.

Uhhhh Milk I mean.

DonnaBelle


----------



## whetzelmomma (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like this has the potential to be a good trade IF you're interested in goat milk.

Personally, I'd charge a set fee for the "boarding". I would NOT include the "extra" days you may end up milking. I'd charge by the hour for those. I would also put housing requirements as something they would fund. Here's the way it would look in my mind:

1. Owners pay boarding fee (have them pay in advance at LEAST one month.) For myself, I would charge a $ amount and include some milk in that as well. Plus cost/supply of food.
SO:
X amount of $$ monthly, (first month in advance, XX amount of notice to cancel contract)
PLUS food costs.
2. Set clear "end of contract" guidelines for the instance where you might have to cancel, or they might want to.
3. THEN I would include in the contract what days you would care for the animals at the monthly rate, and include a daily rate for any additional days (as in the days that you would be milking on a day they should have been) This would help them to use those days wisely, and not turn it into using you for "free" labor. 
4. Make sure they pay for any improvements you need to make to your area for the goat(s). (there should be at least TWO unless you're housing with your own goats)


----------



## chandasue (Mar 27, 2011)

Is it the only goat you'll be milking? If not, then I'd CLEARLY label which milk is _theirs_ from _their_ goat(s) so if you're questioned you don't have to lie about the milk.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 27, 2011)

Im sure you state has a "Dept of Ag" I would look that up and see what your state laws are on raw milk.  Cuz I know there is loop holes if its your own or have a share in the animals.  I have friends in other states that will do animals shares and split the milk.  On paper.  LOL! 

Thank God...it is still legal in NH to sell, drink or take a bath in raw milk if you want!!! Our state moto "Live free or die" !!!    But we have alot of Dairy farmers up here. 

I think that raw milk regulations are ridiculous!!   Im shocked the FBI has gotten involved in this. The FBI has turned into Dairy Corporation Cops in my opinion "Big Ag/Factory Farms Thugs"! 
I think there are more things in the groceries stores that will kill me first!!  Also I think the FBI has much more important things to do than to worry about farmers selling a few gallons of milk to people who WANT raw milk!!!  I read an article about the FBI arresting an amish farmer for selling raw milk in PA.  Entered his home @5am in front of his family and arrested him!!    Sick world.  As there are people selling crack to 6th graders and terrorist planning their next attack on our country.  It floors me to see this.  Shameful!! 

Thats my opinion on that, anyway!! LOL  Sorry to go on and on.  Those laws just anger me..because I think there on the books to protect the factory farms.  Because if the Dept of Ag really cared about what we ate..there would not be groceries stores full of JUNK and poisons. 

Id rather drink raw milk than cola that removes paint from my car!! 

I could go on forever!! LOL...Sorry!! Just maddening!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 27, 2011)

Just to add...in all state except Michigan.  You can sell raw milk for animal consumption.  So if your friends doggies love goat milk...well there ya have it!! A loop hole!! Jump through it as a proud goat farmer!!! Good luck!!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally agree with you, Emmetts, and so glad we can still buy and sell raw milk here in MN too. My parents are in Iowa and just hate it that they can't get any raw milk. Look for any loop hole you can and take advantage of it.


----------



## nmred (Mar 27, 2011)

Definately get everything in writing.  Make sure your contract specifies health care (they should pay) and/or what to do if the worse case happens and the goat is either hurt or dies.  You don't want them coming back to sue you for damages and, unfortunately, accidents do happen (even more that usual when you're caring for someone else's animal).

We once agreed to raise some chicks for a friend who didn't have a brooder.  It did not go well.  We agreed to split an order of chicks 50/50 and were supposed to split feed costs the same.  The electric went out, the chicks piled up and several died.  Instead of splitting the loss, we ended up having to count all the dead ones as "ours."  Then a larger number than usual were roosters.  He didn't want but one rooster, so again, we ended up having to keep them as our share.  He also didn't keep up his end of buying feed.  He did eventually pay us back, but if we would have waited for him the chicks would have starved.  We will never again do something like this.

Not to say you shouldn't do this, just a word of caution and something more to think about.


----------

